# Vortrieb Hardtail SL Rahmen 19'' + Acros Ai-03 Steuersatz



## dom90 (27. Februar 2011)

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-detailansicht.html?adId=21419702&my=true

Hochaulösende Galeriebilder (hatte Webspace von einen alten Uniprojekt übrig): http://unibuy.de/Rahmen + Steuersatz.html


----------



## dom90 (23. März 2011)

verkauft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

